# Gbatemp Wiki Staff



## Danny600kill (Mar 2, 2010)

The truth of the matter is that the GBAtemp wiki is out of date, I know its hard to accept but its true

It might just be me but I enjoy reading up on the history of things and recently I have been interested the history of the Temp. I have read everything on the wiki but it seems to be missing a lot and most of it hasn't been updated for a long time.

I was thinking that someone could be in charge or keeping the Wiki up to date and then people may start using it again. To be truthful it would be a large job with a lot of reading and investigating and would take some time but I think it would defiantly be worth it.

I understand that there are more important things to do to maintain the site but I'd love it if you could just look into it. 

Thank you for reading this guys ( and gals )

Edit:
Law just pointed out a huge flaw in my suggestion ( Thanks ) 

The job would be to large for one person ad he would have to much complaining if he made a mistake
It would be easier if the Wiki was opened up to user submission but information had to be approved to stop vandalism. This would decrease the time taken for the moderator to do their job and may deter people from posting useless information as it would not be used anyway

*And just to mention this is not a '' request to become moderator thread '' its just a thought I had, so please don't post saying '' I will be it ''* 
Just to back myself up on that point



			
				Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Just so this doesn't turn into what I think it's going to turn into: I like the idea of a Wiki staff and I've long been a fan of what the Wiki could potentially do for the site, but what I'm suggesting is only the possibility of pursuing that idea at this moment. It's far too early to start thinking about who would be involved in that, and more than likely it would be a hand-picked group.
> 
> So for all of you volunteering, we appreciate it, and we'll take it into consideration, but right now we're not at that stage in the process.


^^
The reason to this is self explanatory 

Thanks


----------



## Ace Gunman (Mar 2, 2010)

It's not really hard to accept, it's absolutely true. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And I think you're correct, it does need an active staff to keep it up to date. I do a bit from time to time, generally when it comes to locking/unlocking pages, keeping order, and so on. Perhaps forming a Wiki staff is something we could look into.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 2, 2010)

I'd like to help out on this, not necessarily with any staff powers, but just correct and add to the information on the wiki. A lot of members have come and gone in the meantime, and it'd be nice for new members to see what great members GBAtemp has had, and maybe use the coolest guys as a role model. Of course, the information about consoles, hacking and modding needs a major overhaul too, which in the end might cause less noobie/newbie threads posted everywhere.

I hope some people want to help out


----------



## iFish (Mar 2, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> It's not really hard to accept, it's absolutely true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ace, guild also brought this up.. and i would love to work on the wiki..

you page it out dated 

"acegunman is now red" :wft:

lol

but in all seriousness i would love to help

~ifish


----------



## Davess (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh, i would Love that job, i don't edit Wiki pages today because of the very scary warning that it give :'(

*Trembles*

Davess

Edit: 

@Ifish its 

```
:Wtf:

Not :Wft:
```


----------



## Ace Gunman (Mar 2, 2010)

Just so this doesn't turn into what I think it's going to turn into: I like the idea of a Wiki staff and I've long been a fan of what the Wiki could potentially do for the site, but what I'm suggesting is only the possibility of pursuing that idea at this moment. It's far too early to start thinking about who would be involved in that, and more than likely it would be a hand-picked group.

So for all of you volunteering, we appreciate it, and we'll take it into consideration, but right now we're not at that stage in the process.


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 2, 2010)

thanks Ace, I've edited your quote into the first post just to back up your point, it was bound to happen and it think the quote will restrain from asking


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 2, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe in the future as soon as you improve your spelling and grammar.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 2, 2010)

Sorry for this post, seems like I can't edit posts with the PSP Browser... Anyways, here's another idea: every member gets the right to fill in some basic information on his/her own wiki page, which then first needs approval. Afterwards, other members can 'rate' them, providing a valid reason. Of course, those opinions need staff approval, too. Same for flashcarts, etc. Members can rate the card and in a short note mention what they think are the pros and cons of the flashcart. It should work


----------



## iFish (Mar 2, 2010)

jakethekiller said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



shut up troll. i would use spell check


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 2, 2010)

Hate to break it to ya, but jakob's right. Spell check doesn't work. Take some more time for typing something to make sure there's no mistakes in it.

Now, let's not start a flame war, please.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 2, 2010)

Just a quick reminder guys, first rule on how to become a mod/staff, is NOT TO ASK FOR IT, or even better, do not expect it!


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 2, 2010)

I always liked Wikitext. If there's some clear direction (ie, someone saying 'This week we'll work on the NDS flashcarts A-L or something rather than a willy-nilly run to correct over each other's work) I'd love to help work on this, it'd be a great go-to resource. Plus since GBAtemp has more members and is generally more active than card/program specific forums, I could see this wiki staying more updated than the more specific ones on the scene (once it's up to speed, that it).


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 3, 2010)

This could work out well in theory, but before there can be wiki staff we need users that actually make edits. I mean: many people want to help and many have suggested this, but a lot of them haven't even made an account yet...
I know that the system allows you to edit stuff without logging in, but you can't make a specific IP Wiki staff...

What I basically mean: You don't need to be Wiki Sysop to make useful edits, you can already start improving the Wiki. It's best to make an account so all your contributions can be easily traced and the best members can be promoted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, The Wiki staff should probably consist of members that have been here for a while (like 1 or more years or something). Not that new members don't know anything about the site though


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 3, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> This could work out well in theory, but before there can be wiki staff we need users that actually make edits. I mean: many people want to help and many have suggested this, but a lot of them haven't even made an account yet...
> I know that the system allows you to edit stuff without logging in, but you can't make a specific IP Wiki staff...
> 
> What I basically mean: You don't need to be Wiki Sysop to make useful edits, you can already start improving the Wiki. It's best to make an account so all your contributions can be easily traced and the best members can be promoted.
> ...


Good Idea.....I joined up to the WIKI to do a guide on YSMenu, but always thought that's the only page I could edit (I also have some problems with adding images onto my WIKI for some reason) - so I guess I could look at some of the others WIKI & add/update them ??

I also suggested a while back about doing a set of WIKI pages for many of the guides like Moonshell2 setup on various flashcards (which I never followed up on) since some are a little out of date - e.g this one claims latest version is 2.05 ),

So perhaps your suggestion is a good one - those with WIKI accounts (& who are still active here) could spend a little time checking various pages & make the necessary changes


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 3, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> (I also have some problems with adding images onto my WIKI for some reason)


File uploading has been disabled I think
So that's quite normal


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 3, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Dam that - was hoping to add my Skin tutorial to http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/index.php?tit...How_To#Skinning with all the pictures

Guess I'll have to just have the text instead


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 3, 2010)

I just created an account for the Wiki, I think I'll make a DSonei wiki first.

EDIT: Done, also made a wiki for myself.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 3, 2010)

*Bloody Hell !!!!*





oops sorry - I've just had a massive shock....

I've been thinking of other WIKI entries that may need updating/overhauling & one of them is Moonshell

There's NOTHING THERE !!!! 





EDIT: I've made a start using some of the info in Kingdomblades post (hope he doesn't mind)
And out of curiosity - why can't we get the WIKI Image upload working ?? - Can't we embed Flickr photos instead ???


----------



## outgum (Mar 4, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Just a quick reminder guys, first rule on how to become a mod/staff, is NOT TO ASK FOR IT, or even better, do not expect it!



You trolling? XD
GIMMIE GIMMIE GIMMIE GIMMIE!
Lolz jokes


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 2, 2010)

The truth of the matter is that the GBAtemp wiki is out of date, I know its hard to accept but its true

It might just be me but I enjoy reading up on the history of things and recently I have been interested the history of the Temp. I have read everything on the wiki but it seems to be missing a lot and most of it hasn't been updated for a long time.

I was thinking that someone could be in charge or keeping the Wiki up to date and then people may start using it again. To be truthful it would be a large job with a lot of reading and investigating and would take some time but I think it would defiantly be worth it.

I understand that there are more important things to do to maintain the site but I'd love it if you could just look into it. 

Thank you for reading this guys ( and gals )

Edit:
Law just pointed out a huge flaw in my suggestion ( Thanks ) 

The job would be to large for one person ad he would have to much complaining if he made a mistake
It would be easier if the Wiki was opened up to user submission but information had to be approved to stop vandalism. This would decrease the time taken for the moderator to do their job and may deter people from posting useless information as it would not be used anyway

*And just to mention this is not a '' request to become moderator thread '' its just a thought I had, so please don't post saying '' I will be it ''* 
Just to back myself up on that point



			
				Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Just so this doesn't turn into what I think it's going to turn into: I like the idea of a Wiki staff and I've long been a fan of what the Wiki could potentially do for the site, but what I'm suggesting is only the possibility of pursuing that idea at this moment. It's far too early to start thinking about who would be involved in that, and more than likely it would be a hand-picked group.
> 
> So for all of you volunteering, we appreciate it, and we'll take it into consideration, but right now we're not at that stage in the process.


^^
The reason to this is self explanatory 

Thanks


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 4, 2010)

You don't really need to be a staff member to do significant improvement to the Wiki. Admins on the Wiki (on the Wiki I used to go to, we called them admins, not mods or staffers) basically just delete pages, ban members, and lock pages. That's about it. All we really need is for one of the current Wiki admins (which I'm pretty sure is all forum Administrators) to delete all the old content. There's hardly many bans that are/need to be done and most pages are unlocked.

Anyway, I've been wanting to improve the Wiki for a while. If anyone read my 3,000 post blog, it was one of my future objectives. Obviously not much has happened, though. Here's a general outline of what needs to be done (c/p'd from my blog)...

- Deletion/update of outdated pages: There's a lot of old information and unneeded pages on there, the main thing being a listing of the first thousand or so DS releases (which is useless since we have gOnline to list DS releases). Update, archive, or delete pages.
- Addition of more pages: A comprehensive, universal softmodding guide, a list of how-to/what games need fixes per MAJOR carts (this means R4, Acekard, Cyclo, etc, not clones), key articles relating to GBAtemp (notable users, mod/admin pages, key contributors), articles of key members of the hacking scene, as well as articles for our sponsors.
- More templates!: The main one would be an OUTDATED template, that we can put on outdated pages. I'll go more onto why this is needed as well. Specific templates for flashcart-related pages (such as one for Acekards, R4's, Cyclos, etc) would be appreciated as well. Then there's basic stuff like candidates for deletion and other basics.
- Archiving!: Some pages are outdated but still have a historic significance, aka things like PassCards/old flashcarts, older softmod methods, older game launchers, etc. Things that are still relevant to the history of whatever we discuss here but no longer used today.
- Moving of key "stickies" to the Wiki: A lot of stickies here are information, and a Wiki is meant to store information. Not only would this clean up the amount of stickies on some cluttered forums, but it would put them in an organized manner.
- Encourage discussion!: As I mentioned before, a Wiki is a great way to have general discussions, just as much as an IRC room or a forum. While I don't expect it to be anywhere near as popular as the forum or IRC, I would at least want some discussion.
- Other things: Things I'll think of as I go.

On a side note, is the image upload service fixed/restored yet? The Wiki is in need of some new templates and with new templates comes new pictures.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 4, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> On a side note, is the image upload service fixed/restored yet? The Wiki is in need of some new templates and with new templates comes new pictures.I don't think so - I tried to upload a couple of images (basically screenshots of Moonshell & YSMenu) & although it allows me to select local file to upload - as soon as I click upload I get a message
> 
> QUOTEThe upload directory (public) is not writable by the webserver.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 4, 2010)

I always helped the Wiki when I could (I even updated the WiiSX page and created new templates yesterday, without even reading this topic).
I don't think admin power is really needed (even if I always like to have access to secret parts, as a web developer I like having access to configurations pages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), I already had that privilege on Deufeufeu's wiki, but I can say it was a little hard to know if what I made was good or wrong, as I didn't know the new menus while having admin power.

When the wikiTemp first appeared I helped with few pages, proposed the current main page layout, etc.
I help when I can, when I have time, With Dice and Dirtie (he was admin If I remember well).

What said Guild is good, about the need to talk to take decisions over modification and updates.
But I don't like the idea you suggested about archiving old but useful stuff like flashme, passme, Wifi SoftAP, etc., if it's still useful (even if not accessed a lot) I like having those informations available easily, well classified, at the same place as the newer pages so we don't have to search at 2 different menu/sub-menus etc.


You can check my profile on the wiki, at the bottom I put some links to pages I helped (not a lot, yeah ;_, and I tried to create a new category, but without the time to maintain it nobody followed and there are only 4 games in the "game's help" section. I wanted the wiki to be a place to find helps/hints/codes (a little like gamefaqs) but it failed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I created a "game & watch" page long ago, but it's only linked into my profile, so I'm sure nobody never read it ^^;


And Tj_Cool, you removed what I think could be useful for the users : as the Wiki has a userpage capability already included, why not using it instead of naming the page with the username. (and it could even be confusing if a user have the same name as an existing page, like a flashcard name for example)
Why using index.php?page=Cyan 
if it exists index.php?page=User:Cyan (and this page provides notification when someone leave a comment to the user page... ok even if it's not common to use the wiki to talk to a user, the forum is a better place)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 4, 2010)

Another idea: add a new main category (like Nintendo DS) for every console/handheld. A bunch of guides have been written here on the temp, so the wiki would be a neat place to store them.


----------



## outgum (Mar 5, 2010)

a Wiki is exactly that.

USER ENTRY
I agree with the fact that the wiki is outdated alot and needs to be updated, but like other people, i dont believe you need a new forum group for wiki staff.

So, sorry to all those people who would just like to have a colourful name and all but i just dont think its happening.
But in saying that, i know theres people like guild who just want to to be updated and such, to make it better, and thats appriciated


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 5, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> And Tj_Cool, you removed what I think could be useful for the users : as the Wiki has a userpage capability already included, why not using it instead of naming the page with the username. (and it could even be confusing if a user have the same name as an existing page, like a flashcard name for example)
> Why using index.php?page=Cyan
> if it exists index.php?page=User:Cyan (and this page provides notification when someone leave a comment to the user page... ok even if it's not common to use the wiki to talk to a user, the forum is a better place)
> That was not my idea
> ...


People that want to change stuff aren't the ones being appreciated...
It's the people that actually do change the stuff


----------



## Cyan (Mar 5, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> That was not my idea
> I just changed them like that so it'd be the same as the others
> The reason there is no User: part before the names is probably because of the "Members of GBAtemp" category (if you leave the User: part all names would go under the U)
> 
> ...



Oh, ok, I didn't know about the "auto watchlist" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But i didn't talked about the fact you changed my webpage adress, but that you removed the comment I put at the bottom.
But I agree about the user page classified alphabetically, so it's ok (just it might be conflicting with other pages. If that happens we can always use a disambiguated redirection page)


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 5, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Oh, ok, I didn't know about the "auto watchlist"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I remember that. It was on one of those days that I revised all member pages (took out old info, ...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You can put it back if you want though (or do as the note says and redirect). It didn't seem relevant on a user page to me, which is for user info, not for Wiki talk stuff (I would place it on a Talk page Myself). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





On another note: File upload seems to work now


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice, now I can add some images to my DSonei wiki and make it complete


----------



## Spikey (Mar 5, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> On another note: File upload seems to work now


I told Costello about it when I discovered I couldn't upload pictures for the Tempcast's Wiki page. He took care of it within minutes.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 5, 2010)

Spikey said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You lucky B*****d - I asked about this back in April 2009 & got sod all response - IIRC I even PM Costello about this

EDIT: I've just tried it & AT LONG LAST my YSMenu WIKI got a picture - I can now do the AKAIO Skinning bit properly now (I Hope)


----------

